# Von Forbach auf die Hornisgrinde



## DIRK SAYS (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich plane, von der Hornisgrinde über den WW nach Forbach zu fahren. 

Dazu muss ich jedoch erst mal da hoch. Da ich mein Auto in Forbach parken will, hab ich auf einer Wanderkarte folgenden Weg ausgearbeitet:

Forbach ein Stück auf der Straße Richtung Freudenstadt. In/bei Raumiinzach (ob ich das erkenne, wenn ich da vorbeifahre?) dann ein Stück auf den Schwarzwaldradweg nach Hundsbach und dort dann über Biberach (gibts mehrere in BW ) und Viehläger auf einem ebenfalls ausgeschilderten Radweg zum Ochsenstall. Das restliche Stück Weg trag ich dann den WW hoch, hab ich mir gedacht.


Weist meine Planung Denkfehler auf?
Sind die von mir gewählten Wege zu finden und fahrbar?
Gibts vom Ochsenstall einen Weg auf die Hornisgrinde hoch, der gefahren werden kann?
Sonstiges Feedback

Da ich keine Wanderer erschrecken will, werde ich früh morgens unter der Woche fahren.

Danke für eure Meinungen.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2012)

Die Raumünzacherkennung ist problemlos, da geht ja die Straße zur Talsperre von der Straße nach Freudenstadt ab. Der Rest ist mit einer Karte im Gepäck einfach zu finden.
1. Nein
2. Ja
3. Siehe PN
4. Da hätte ich mir die mitternächtliche PN ja fast schenken können. Hach, wenn die kleinen erwachsen werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (2. August 2012)

Forbach bis Raumünzach kannst du auf dem perfekt
ausgebauten Murgtalradweg(Tour de Murg) fahren.
Achtung, in der Ferienzeit ist mit Gegenverkehr,
der den kompl. Weg ausfüllt zu rechnen 

Man kann auch auf Forststr. oberhalb der B462 nach Raumünzach
fahren, sind aber ein paar Hm mehr.

Oder mit der Bahn bis Raumünzach.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> 4. Da hätte ich mir die mitternächtliche PN ja fast schenken können. Hach, wenn die kleinen erwachsen werden ....



Danke für Dein Feedback - den Murktalradweg hab ich auf der Karte erst spät gesehen, ich war zu sehr auf eine Anfahrt von Bühl fixiert. 



amerryl schrieb:


> Forbach bis Raumünzach kannst du auf dem perfekt
> ausgebauten Murgtalradweg(Tour de Murg) fahren.
> Achtung, in der Ferienzeit ist mit Gegenverkehr,
> der den kompl. Weg ausfüllt zu rechnen
> ...



Danke für Dein Feedback. Verläuft der Murktalradweg nicht direkt parallel zur B462 oder gibts da noch einen weiteren Weg?


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2012)

Der läuft auf der anderen Talseite.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2012)

Danke. Dann werd ich das morgen mal angehen. Start in Forbach 6 Uhr. Will wer mit?


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2012)

ich würde mitkommen, muß aber um 08:00 Uhr im Geschäft sein...
Von Raumünzach Richtung Talsperre geht gleich nach wenigen Metern ()bei einem Haus in einer Kurve)  ein Weg links ab. Der ist schöner als die Straße entlang.
Vom Ochsenstall Richtung Untermatt geht nach ca. 300 Meter ein Weg links zur Hornisgrinde hoch. Du kommst am Parkplatz der Telekomstation raus, die aus der Richtung gesehen vor dem Hornisgrinde-Turm steht.

Aber ich denke mal, Eike hat Dir einen entsprechenden Track zukommen lassen.

Grüße und viel Spaß...

LittleBoomer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich würde mitkommen, muß aber um 08:00 Uhr im Geschäft sein...



Ich will eher gemütlich fahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hach, wenn die kleinen erwachsen werden ....



Ich seh das jetzt erst. Ohne Worte, Kleiner ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

War ne schöne Tour, wobei der WW von der Hornisgrinde nach Unterstmatt nicht so schön war wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

















Und vermutlich 1200 hm.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. August 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> Und vermutlich 1200 hm.



hast heimlich in der Pfalz Trainiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2012)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hast heimlich in der Pfalz Trainiert?



In Russheim am Altrheindamm. Mühsam ...


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2012)

Bist Du den 33er gefahren ? Der ist schöner als der 34er.
Vonm ochenstall geht dann der 'nicht staubige' Weg runter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bist Du den 33er gefahren ? Der ist schöner als der 34er.
> Vonm ochenstall geht dann der 'nicht staubige' Weg runter.



Was genau meinst Du? Ich bin ab der Hornisgrinde bis nach Unterstmatt komplett auf dem WW geblieben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2013)

Ich grab den Thread für folgende Frage nochmal aus:

Für diese Jahr plane ich von daheim (Dettenheim) hoch auf die Hornisgrinde zu fahren.

Mein Vorstellungen von der Route sind:

Dettenheim - durch den Hardtwald - KA-Schloss - Wasserturmbrücke - Ettlingen - Graf Rehna Weg (CC-Sch+++++++ ) - Bad Herrenalb - Oberes Gaistal - Hahnenpfalzhütte - Westweg - Hoheloh-Turm - Latschigkieferfelsen - Forbach - Murgtalradweg - Raumünzach - Hundsbach - Ochsenstall - Hornisgrinde.

Heim will ich mit der Bahn.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Trailabfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zu nem Bahnhof DB oder KVV?

Danke.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Juli 2013)

@DIRK SAYS


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Trailabfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zu nem Bahnhof DB oder KVV?


Und schon was gefunden? - würde mich nämlich auch interessieren.

Wenn Du nach Achern möchtest, dann vielleicht: Hornisgrinde - Trail runter Richtung B500/L86 - Breitenbrunnen - Brigittenschloss - Trial runter - Sasbachwalden - Achern Bhf


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2013)

@vitaminic

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst danke für den Tipp.

Ich werd am Freitag fahren und hab mir deine Empfehlung mal angeschaut. Ich glaub, das werde ich suchen, wobei ich den Trail von der Hornisgrinde runter zur Kreuzung B500/L86 finde, dann aber nicht weiß wo Breitenbrunnen ist. Kannst Du das näher erklären wie ich da dann weiterfarhen muss?

Danke.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2013)

@DIRK SAYS
Ich schick Dir ne PN !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2013)

@vitaminic
Danke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2013)

Danke @vitaminc für die Hilfe. 

Der Weg war gut soweit ich ihn getroffen habe. Wurzelig-Steinig, dann Singletrail und Wurzeln. Leider hab ich die blaue Raute nach 2 km verloren.  

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Tour gestern. Mehr in meinem Album.





























und ca. 2000 hm.


----------



## /dev/random (10. August 2013)

Respekt! Wie lange warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2013)

Ich bin in Achern um 19:16 mit dem RE zurück gefahren - reine Fahrtzeit waren ca. 10 Stunden.


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2013)

Super Sache und Glückwunsch, Dirk.

Wir waren wie vermutet so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr an der Grünhütte, mussten dann aber los.  Vielleicht trifft man sich das nächste Mal dann.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2013)

Ich war schon um 9 in Herrenalb und gegen 11.00 oben an der Abfahrt zur Grünhütte.

Passt bestimmt mal.


----------



## Triple F (13. August 2013)

Respekt, Dirk,...  und das mit deinem Leichtbau-Tourenhardtail . Könnte mich für so eine Tagestour auch begeistern, vllt klappt es ja ein anderes Mal.


----------

